# I have news!! first egg!!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My new blue silkie I just bought laid her first egg! I'm receiving her tomorrow but got a phone call this morning from the breeder and she said "your little girl laid her first egg"!!! I'm so excited! I had to share with all of you!! Guess I don't have to wait for eggs! The breeder said she was very surprised as young as she is!! I feel like a proud momma! I'm getting her tomorrow at 10!! Her very first egg!! Ooh I'm so excited!! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh wow, first congrats I can imagine how exciting it is. Second, tell Lacey to gifts pointers to my Pheobie, I'm waiting! Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! First eggs are always the most eggciting! I waited forever for my ameraucana to give me her first egg. She was just waiting until a special day apparently. Got my first green/blue egg for Thanksgiving.  I can't wait to see pics of this sweet new little girl you're getting tomorrow!!! Congratulations!


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats!! I am so happy for you, and stinkin' jealous too!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations on your first egg, and heres to many more.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats!!! Now when she gets home, she may lay what is in her ovaduct, but then stop for a few weeks to settle in a get adjusted. Just an FYI. But she may not, but you need to know it could happen!!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

when she lays her first egg in her new home you should post a picture (and if she did already, take a picture of the next egg)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2013)

That's really cool! Congratulations.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

She did lay again at home for me! I'll get a pic of the next one! I'm so excited!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you and your little hen!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

realsis said:


> My new blue silkie I just bought laid her first egg! I'm receiving her tomorrow but got a phone call this morning from the breeder and she said "your little girl laid her first egg"!!! I'm so excited! I had to share with all of you!! Guess I don't have to wait for eggs! The breeder said she was very surprised as young as she is!! I feel like a proud momma! I'm getting her tomorrow at 10!! Her very first egg!! Ooh I'm so excited!! Thanks for letting me share!!


Congrats!! Was the egg small?? Cause sometimes my new silkies lay just tiny ones.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

i read that but to my surprise it was a nice size egg! i expected a pullet egg, tiny and pitiful but i got a good one! slightly smaller than a grocery store egg! id say pretty nice for a silkie at 6 months old! its a kinda cream colored egg, kinda sand color. with a pinkish tint to it. hubby says its sand color, or buff color. she did well for her second egg! i was really shocked. i told hubby before she laid to expect pullet eggs in the beginning but id say its a nice size, not bad at all! she's a big girl almost the size of a regular chicken, very big for a silkie so maybe this is why her eggs are bigger? could be? she's 100% all silkie she's just a big girl! here is her picture.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

realsis said:


> i read that but to my surprise it was a nice size egg! i expected a pullet egg, tiny and pitiful but i got a good one! slightly smaller than a grocery store egg! id say pretty nice for a silkie at 6 months old! its a kinda cream colored egg, kinda sand color. with a pinkish tint to it. hubby says its sand color, or buff color. she did well for her second egg! i was really shocked. i told hubby before she laid to expect pullet eggs in the beginning but id say its a nice size, not bad at all! she's a big girl almost the size of a regular chicken, very big for a silkie so maybe this is why her eggs are bigger? could be? she's 100% all silkie she's just a big girl! here is her picture.


AWH!! Soo cute congrats! I that your first silkie?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2013)

I just wanted to say she's beautiful!


----------

